# To keep something clean



## eno2

Hello, 

<To keep something clean>, would that be something like: 
_διατηρώ καθαρa; _


----------



## Perseas

To keep something clean
Διατηρώ κάτι καθαρό


----------



## eno2

Thanks.

And metaphorically?
F.i:

Keep your mind clean


----------



## Perseas

Η έκφραση «καθαρό μυαλό» υπάρχει στα Ελληνικά.
Π.χ. Για να πετύχουμε τους στόχους μας, πρέπει να έχουμε καθαρό μυαλό.


----------



## eno2

Perseas said:


> Π.χ. Για να πετύχουμε τους στόχους μας, πρέπει να έχουμε καθαρό μυαλό.



 You must keep your mind clean: εσυ πρεπει να Διατηρώ καθαρό 
το μυαλό σου


----------



## Perseas

eno2 said:


> You must keep your mind clean:


Εσύ πρέπει να διατηρείς/έχεις το μυαλό σου καθαρό.


----------



## Helleno File

I've quite often seen signs saying "Διατηρείτε το νησί μας καθαρό.


----------



## eno2

Perseas said:


> Εσύ πρέπει να διατηρείς/έχεις το μυαλό σου καθαρό.


Thank you.



Helleno File said:


> I've quite often seen signs saying "*Διατηρείτε *το νησί μας καθαρό.


That would be: 'preserve'?
That would be like 'keep' then...


----------

